
Deathblow Dealt to Dark Matter Disks - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/deathblow-dealt-to-dark-matter-disks-20171117/
======
castis
> Eighty years after the discovery of dark matter...

This is me being pedantic, but when was dark matter 'discovered'?

~~~
antognini
They're probably referring to Fritz Zwicky's observation in 1933 that the
luminous matter in the Coma Cluster couldn't support the observed velocity
dispersion. Zwicky hypothesized that there was a large amount of non-luminous
matter that allows the velocity dispersion to be as large as it is. Zwicky's
hypothesis wasn't taken seriously until the 1970s when Vera Rubin and others
found a similar effect in galactic rotation curves.

